# Swapping out sunroofs.....



## bryang (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm sure that this has been covered before but a search on a few different groups archives has yielded me nothing. So...here goes....Can I swap the metal sunroof in my 1992 S4 for the glass one from an 1994 S4?
Thanks,
Bryan


----------

